
8086tiny: a tiny PC emulator/virtual machine - ingve
https://github.com/adriancable/8086tiny
======
pronoiac
The DNS server isn't responding for the "more info" link; here it is on the
Wayback Machine.
[http://web.archive.org/web/20151031061740/http://www.megalit...](http://web.archive.org/web/20151031061740/http://www.megalith.co.uk/8086tiny/)

